# Gallbladder  Surgery



## Bigfoot (Mar 28, 2005)

What  I  thought was  just a  few nights  of stomach aches  has turned  out  to  be  gall  stones.   I  am  going  to  try non -surgical  methods  first(less  fat  diet,  accupunture,  possible  liver  flush  with   herbs).     Has  anyone  had the   surgery and  how  long  until you  felt  ok  to  train  and  how  long  until  training  at  100%?  Thanks  for  any  info.


----------



## dearnis.com (Mar 30, 2005)

My room mate had hers out about a year ago.  Home the same day, back to training in a few weeks (she kick boxes).


----------

